# Justin Beiber auctions off his baby boa constrictor!



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 10, 2011)

Justin Bieber Auctions Off His Pet Snake - Who Magazine - Yahoo!7 Lifestyle


----------



## snakeynewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

4ft?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 10, 2011)

"It'll get, like, four feet. It's gonna get big,"

Lol, made me wonder if he thought it was gonna grow legs.... thank god he is auctioning it off, hopefully someone that knows more about them will win it!


----------



## snakeynewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

So i went looking for info on the different species and what lengths they grow to and found something that suggests that you haveto have a specialmpermit in some parts of the states to own a species that grows to great than 6 ft, wouldnt take long for a lot of species to be that long!


----------



## Pado2087 (Nov 10, 2011)

good on him


----------



## Kitah (Nov 10, 2011)

Or worse, one of his young fangirls, who has no idea, may get it... potential for an improved situation for the snake, or it could end up just as bad for it.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 10, 2011)

snakeynewbie said:


> So i went looking for info on the different species and what lengths they grow to and found something that suggests that you haveto have a specialmpermit in some parts of the states to own a species that grows to great than 6 ft, wouldnt take long for a lot of species to be that long!



money buys everything hun... its a beautiful snake though... when its as little as it is. I dont think id like one of them with a 3yr old in the house...


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 10, 2011)

Kitah said:


> Or worse, one of his young fangirls, who has no idea, may get it... potential for an improved situation for the snake, or it could end up just as bad for it.



Can see the headline now "justin beiber fan eaten by "4ft" boa constrictor"... lol.


----------



## snakeynewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

I cant imagine having to get a specialised permit for my coastal though. After the day ive had my 2 year was nearly fed to my ferocious murray darling


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 10, 2011)

Bahhahaha! feeling ya hun. My 3 yr old has been so cranky with the heat we are having!


----------



## snakeynewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Yep ill trade her for a thermostat, any takers?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 10, 2011)

my thermostat is as tempermental as my daughter, so dont think you'd wanna trade!


----------



## GeckoRider (Nov 10, 2011)

He must need the Extra money to pay for child support  ... We was only using it as a fashion accessory... he has Millions.. Why would he need to sell anything...


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 10, 2011)

GeckoRider said:


> He must need the Extra money to pay for child support  ... We was only using it as a fashion accessory... he has Millions.. Why would he need to sell anything...



PMSL!!! just choked on my rum reading that!!! apparently he's auctioning it for charity...


----------



## snakeynewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Tempting... The thermostat doesnt talk your ear off....


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 10, 2011)

No, but it beep incesantly if the heat gets too high or low!!!


----------



## Rhomany (Nov 11, 2011)

He wouldn't need to look after it. He'd have people to care for the snake. Heaps of kids buy them in the states without really knowing what they're doing. That snake is going to go for heaps of money and whoever buys it will most likely be able to afford to have someone look after it. I bet he got it and decided later he didn't want it anymore so is selling it for charity.


----------



## K3nny (Nov 12, 2011)

to the OP, it's "her", not "his"


----------



## Khagan (Nov 12, 2011)

So stupid.. It'll be nothing more than averagely gained boa in the states, just because some pre-pubesent popstar might have had it in their ownership at one peroid of time people will bid on it... Yeah, the animals welfare is not even considered here, sad.


----------



## Rhomany (Nov 14, 2011)

He's sixteen years old. I don't understand why people make fun of him for doing what he loves. Sure his music might not be of your taste, but come on. He's a kid! You're making fun of a child. Of course he's going to do stupid things and make mistakes but people judge him too harshly.


----------



## Reptilefreak95 (Nov 14, 2011)

when it comes to the health and wellbeing of an animal, u cant afford to make mistakes, thats why he's being judged so harshly in this case, and i think everybody will agree, u cant properly look after an animal if u dont even know how big they will get, the kid is a moron. but i credit him on making so much money. i just hope somebody responsible gets the little snakey


----------



## Rhomany (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm sure the snake is and will be well looked after. It's really not that difficult to look after that sort of snake. People trade reptiles all the time. It's not like he's done anything wrong. I think people just enjoy making fun of him because it's the popular thing to do. I'm sure you wouldn't make fun of a sixteen year old on this website trying to sell a snake. I just don't understand why people enjoy making fun of a child just because they're rich or famous.


----------



## Rhomany (Nov 15, 2011)

Plenty of wealthy people have their own private zoos. Doesn't mean they know how to look after the animals. They hire keepers for that sort of thing.
I apologise if I seem rude in this argument but I don't think it's right to make assumptions like that about anyone let alone a teenager.


----------

